# Dc motor mount/bracket. Need advise



## sabahtom (Mar 1, 2011)

Got a picture/drawings?


----------



## Borgli (Oct 20, 2013)

Ill draw something up tonight.


----------



## Woodsmith (Jun 5, 2008)

How about something like this sort of band clamp, heavier duty but with holes to match the threaded holes in your motor? A pair of them would be good to support the weight of the motor and the reaction torque.
You could use a separate torque reaction rod bolted between the motor frame and a solid part of the boat hull so the clamp doesn't have to handle the torque loads on its own.










Alternatively, something like this?


----------

